# Protective Gear (Demon United in particular)



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Huh. I'd buy that.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

FYI if you are serious, here's the link to the combo (saves you $30): https://demonsnow.com/store/index.php?route=product/category&path=96_108 (second item, first is women's combo)

There's also an even more protective (but maybe not as comfortable) in the Flex Force X2:
https://demonsnow.com/store/X2-D3O-Mens-Top
https://demonsnow.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&path=96_108&product_id=442

Anyone else tried these or the OP Demon XConnect (top and bottom) before? I've used the Flexmeter single sided wrist guards from Demon (best wrist guards I've ever used) and the Azzpadz (best tailbone protection I've ever used). Both were solid products.


----------

